# In hand showing tips



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

I'm looking to start my welsh mare in hand showing this year
I'm have very little showing experience
If you have any tips or tricks for impressing the judges I'd be very greatful


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Every day, when you handle her, ask her to halt and don't walk on until she stands square. Make this an everyday training regimen. NOTHING makes a horse look under control than a solid and square halt. She will square off if you make her stand still long enough. Apply praise liberally.


----------



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

Corporal said:


> Every day, when you handle her, ask her to halt and don't walk on until she stands square. Make this an everyday training regimen. NOTHING makes a horse look under control than a solid and square halt. She will square off if you make her stand still long enough. Apply praise liberally.



She is very impatient and will strike out with her front foot if she's waiting around , I always tell her off when she does this. Thanks for he great advice because I honestly forgot she will need to be standing still , so it's something we ned to practice. Thank you very much.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy CA's book. It will change her pawing behavior.
http://www.amazon.com/Clinton-Ander...sr=1-1&keywords=clinton+anderson+horsemanship


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Essentially, you want to be in complete control of your horse. 

When you lead her, you want it to look like you aren't doing anything, and that's she's leading by herself. As Corporal said, this takes practice practice practice. 

While you may not specifically doing showmanship, I have found this blog very helpful. 
Success In The Show Pen: Training the Showmanship Horse (Updated)

Also, make sure your horse is spotlessly clean and groomed to a tee. If it's relevant for the type of show you are going to be doing, you may want to polish her hooves and band the mane (depending on where you want to show). Her muzzle and whiskers should also be trimmed, etc. 

And you yourself should be turned out to the nines. You don't have to have a $1,000 outfit, but it should be neat, clean, pressed, and FIT YOU very well so that it flatters your personal body type. It also should be a color that compliments both you and your horse. 

Basically, if you want to impress the judge, show up dressed to win.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You'll have to have her standing well because you're going to be standing in line waiting your turn for your individual show and she'll have to stand well for the judge's inspection
When you lead her up for the individual show make sure she turns on the inside of you so she is between you and the judge
She must go willingly with you - you can't be dragging her
You will see more flamboyance and exuberance in the welsh classes than you'd see in some others - it isn't a showmanship class or judged on behavior - though you need to be in control to make them look their best - they're looking at quality, conformation that's true to the breed and action 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZNI0-THJkQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5bJnhHXwPs


----------

